# Some of my lights...



## eyesonfire (Nov 29, 2018)

A few pics show the Nighthunter with short arc and a few with 70 watt HID mod.





​





















The VSS-3A before. I removed the cylindrical horn. Not certain of its purpose though. It had a fresnel lens, and what looked like a IR detector inside. 















View full image.. IR shot and the moon 







No the tank is not mine, but the light looks so cool on it.. 























Xenonics SuperVision IR long range surveillance







Xenonics Nighthunter 70 watt HID mod.







Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.







Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.






Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.









Xenonics NightHunter Short Arc.








Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.





























Xenonics NightHunter Short Arc.








Xenonics NightHunter Short Arc.







Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.







Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod








Xenonics NightHunter Short Arc.








Xenonics NightHunter Short Arc.








Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.








Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.







Xenonics NightHunter 70 watt HID mod.


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Trying imgur instead of photobucket.


----------



## Warmcopper123 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

WoW!!

thanx for sharing !!! awesome collection . love seeing peoples interests and passions!


----------



## ven (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Another WOW, amazing.............i would say i bet your the talk of the neighbourhood, but talk of the state might be more appropriate


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Thanks guys.. 
Although i have learned much from other great members here on CPF.
Many with awesome collections.
I have many hobbies, this is one that never gets old


----------



## Rasher (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Neat!

Where's the cave (?) picture taken?


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*



Rasher said:


> Neat!
> 
> Where's the cave (?) picture taken?



San Diego.
La Jolla Shores.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*



eyesonfire said:


> Thanks guys. [...] I have many hobbies, this is one that never gets old


Well, considering that 'heat death' for our universe is predicted to be something like 10^100 years from now, not quite 'never' ...


----------



## sledhead (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Great lights and photos!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

The rest are way out of my league, but I need a Maxabeam...

Thanks for the awesome pics!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

eyesonfire, How many times have you said, "That's not a flashlight. THAT'S A FLASHLIGHT!!"? :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## sledhead (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Looks to me you would do well to check out the Lemax SuperPower. Would fit in nicely with your collection.


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 29, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*



sledhead said:


> Looks to me you would do well to check out the Lemax SuperPower. Would fit in nicely with your collection.



It is a very nice HID light, that throws like a short arc. Have you seen this light?


----------



## sledhead (Nov 30, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*



eyesonfire said:


> It is a very nice HID light, that throws like a short arc. Have you seen this light?



Yes, quite a few of us have purchased them, myself included. Couple threads in this section also on the light. I have a "beamshot" thread, however my photo skills are pretty bad. 

10 of us are in the final stage of an "85 Watt ULTRA" Upgrade to our Lemax's by Dan at XeVision. That thread is in this section also. 

I'm no salesman, just thought it would be a nice addition to your arsenal!


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 30, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*



sledhead said:


> Yes, quite a few of us have purchased them, myself included. Couple threads in this section also on the light. I have a "beamshot" thread, however my photo skills are pretty bad.
> 
> 10 of us are in the final stage of an "85 Watt ULTRA" Upgrade to our Lemax's by Dan at XeVision. That thread is in this section also.
> 
> I'm no salesman, just thought it would be a nice addition to your arsenal!



Thanks.. I will check it out.


----------



## louieatienza (Dec 1, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

That's one heluva collection there! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Impressive collection you have there.


----------



## rhodiuman (Dec 23, 2018)

*Re: Some of my lights over the years...*

Nice lights!

Used to work in an electronics maintenance shop in the service and recall
seeing a quite a few of the tank searchlights come thru.
We had several people in the shop, most all were radio or teletype repair.
Only had one guy who MOS was Special Devices Repair who was responsible for searchlight and
other unique device repair.


----------



## alanowak1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

The spotlight is great. What is the average luminaire length? The filament lasts long? Does not heat up strongly?


----------



## eyesonfire (Jan 10, 2019)

alanowak1985 said:


> The spotlight is great. What is the average luminaire length? The filament lasts long? Does not heat up strongly?



Thanks!! 
Here are some specs.

ANVSS-3A Battlefield Illuminator

Technical Characteristics

Type of light – Visible or infrared
Type of lamp – Xenon short arc – 1 kilowatt
Output candlepower – 50 million minimum
Beam width:
Compact – 1.0 +/- 0.5 degrees
Variable – 1.0 to 7.0 degrees
Voltage – 22 to 28 VDC
Current - 58 amperes
Power – 1,600 watts
Cooling system – Air to air heat exchanger using intake/exhaust blower
Reflective system – Metal parabolic mirror
Focus-defocus method – motor driven
Searchlight control – Provide by control box and remote control
Reflector - 14"


----------



## ven (Jan 11, 2019)

:wow:...........................


----------

